# American Girl Bitty Baby Patterns



## bryncalyn

I am looking for patterns for the American Girl Bitty Baby doll. Has anyone sewn patterns for them before? Is there a premade (Simplicity, Butterick, McCalls, Vogue, etc) pattern that fits well? I am thinking for Christmas .......


----------



## Taylor R.

Hmm..I haven't seen any specifically for the AG babies, but I'd think most any doll pattern would do it. They're pretty standard sized.


----------



## PonderosaQ

Try googling it. I know I have seen some free ones when I go looking for free regular American Girl patterns. I had not heard of the Bitty Baby doll so it caught my eye. I have seen them during the past week. If I come across them again I will post the info for you.


----------



## Homesteader

Do you mean to purchase? If so, I found tons of them by doing an internet search. Now free ones, that I don't see much of.


----------



## bryncalyn

Homesteader said:


> Do you mean to purchase? If so, I found tons of them by doing an internet search. Now free ones, that I don't see much of.


What are some of the ones you found? I seem to be having trouble finding Bitty Baby patterns. It is easy to find the American Girl and the "Mommy and Me" with American Girl.... not so easy with the Bitty Baby. 

Help would be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## GrannyG

http://www.morrisseydolls.com/bitdrs.html


Found this on Pinterest...there are a few free patterns...
http://pinterest.com/jghart2004/ag-bitty-baby/


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.simplicity.com/p-2139-doll-clothes.aspx#t-0

"These 15-inch dolls are for" from the American Girl doll page about Bitty Babies.

these have 3 different sizes so one should work
http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6233-products-12458.php?page_id=909

And to be really fancy
http://sewing.patternreview.com/patterns/23190

hope one of these can help you.


----------



## WildernesFamily

I'm pretty sure I have Bitty Baby patterns. Let me get back to you... if I find them you can have them if you pay shipping.


----------



## Homesteader

Here is the link how I googled, but I may be non understanding what you need as I don't do any dolls. This way you could choose which websites you might like to search in:

http://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=78cee6c3a7041750&q=bitty+baby+pattern

Again, I may have not understood, if so I sure am sorry, hope there is something helpful there!


----------



## PonderosaQ

Yes I did mean free patterns. I came across them with the American Girl ones and didn't find them by searching for them. Hope the links you have been sent have helped.


----------



## GrannyG

I stumbled on this blog today....cute ideas...you might check it out...

http://www.sophiassundries.com/search/label/american%20girl


----------



## WildernesFamily

I wanted to get back to this. I'm pretty sure I had Bitty Baby patterns at one stage, but I must have gifted them already. I only found my stack of AG doll patterns. Sorry!

I see Ebay has some: http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Simplicity-3517-Bitty-Baby-DOLL-CLOTHES-Sewing-Pattern- but their prices are somewhat ludicrous!

Oh, I just remembered! This site http://prillycharmin.com/ sells generic doll patterns, as well as other dolls supplies (shoes, socks, stockings, hats, etc.) and clothing for a really good price. Her patterns are here: http://prillycharmin.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=423_285_288 and in premade clothing you will want the BB 16inch size here http://prillycharmin.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=422_3_221. I have bought from her in the past without a hitch. 

I hope this helps!


----------

